# Common Sense Mistakes Movie Characters Make That Drive You Mad



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Unless you are the most forgiving person in the history of filmmaking, I'm sure there's some common sense mistakes character movies make that have driven you up a wall at least once or twice (or at least pulled you out of the movie).

Can you name some of the most memorable for you?

Feel free to recall specific movie moments or general dumb character behaviors that trend through certain genres (such as people calling out "who's there?" whenever they hear/see something weird).


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Women screaming constantly in emergency situations.

I would leave anyone who screamed in the woods for the killer to find.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Stupid villains. If you want to shoot, shoot, don't talk.

The Top 10 Worst Movie Clichés | Cinemassacre Productions


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

THERE'S A MASSIVE THIN OBJECT ROLLING TOWARDS ME. LET'S RUN FORWARDS!!!
Prometheus was full of mistakes like this. 0/10.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

I _loooove_ how guns become magical bullet factories in 85% of action movies, unless the hero needs a daring escape of course.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

This isn't from a movie, but a TV show:


----------



## Medusa Miasma (Jul 13, 2014)

Omg, I think I might be a little too excited to post on this thread. :laughing:

There's a lot I can't stand about character actions and decisions in Horror and Action Movies (those are what I primarily watch)

Traveling friends not listening to the warnings of the locals about dangerous places or events as they pass through. At the very least, ask for a second opinion if you think the initial warn-er is shady! 

Reading aloud from supremely old dusty books or books that are open on an altar or pedestal in a specifically designed room. That's unforgivable- especially when the person clearly doesn't know what the words actually mean.

The entire plotline of 1408 (the movie. and after that- I can't be bothered with the book). That guy just had to explore the hotel room. He just HAD TO write about it. The stories about all the suicides and the obvious disturbed affect of the concierge. Movies like this are just a mess- people who just have to disprove/prod at/disturb things that have nothing to do with them or anyone. Ugh.

And for that matter- grave robbers. Grave robbers get no sympathy from me whatsoever if they end up in a booby trap or help hostage by the guardians of whatever they were trying to steal. 

Lawl, I would sit here and just think of more things that I can't stand. I love TV Tropes.org- and the Too Dumb to Live page is pretty much coming to mind in it's entirety. I think I'll just go and read it again.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I love those criminal reveal-alls where the culprit is so confident their scheme will go off without a hitch that they explain _everything_ to the kidnapped detective. This invariably happens about thirty pages from the end of every Nancy Drew book.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have any common sense so I wouldn't realize any mistakes.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

It's always hilarious to watch how character runs at full speed from a zombie or the dead ones who ominously, but so slowly they can barely move their legs, are walking behind, but never can actually run away.

Also, why terrified victims in the house always run upstairs? They suddenly forget where the door is and plan to jump out of the window?

Another common theme - gang of villains bombarding hero with bullets, but all of them seem to be the worst shooters in existence, as hero always gets out of this unharmed and kill all the bad guys with a couple of shots.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

It always amazes me that during car chase scenes, when the pursuer pulls along side of the pursued and is just about to shoot or run them off the road and the pursued NEVER EVER just slam on the brakes and let the pursuer shoot past them.


----------

